# Not a minute too soon!



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

I know some of us have been talking about whether or not to top-cover our stacks, if covering what kind of cover, etc. Well, I had mentioned back in the winter about looking into a local construction/demolition salvage company that had rubber roofing remnants and salvaged pieces for sale. We had a dead spot during the yard sale yesterday, and as I was looking at the ugly, decaying, shredded blue tarp on my cache of wood lined up for use this year, I said to myself "lets go check out that roofing material". So I goes down to the salvage company to inquire, he said they had a whole skid of the stuff at their satellite location, and if I wanted to go and look at it, go ahead. So I went and found some nice stuff. I loaded (4) 30' 10" x 6' pieces (which were neatly folded but heavy) into my truck. By the time I was done loading it, and restacking the smaller pieces of roofing on the skid, I was BLACK......I looked like I just came down a sooty chimney! Anyway, took the stuff back to their store, he looks at whats in my truck and says "hows 40 bucks sound?" HELL YEAH! I couldn't buy tarps that cheap! Spent all morning removing those crappy tarps, adding wood to the top of the stack where wood had dried and somehow shrunk  (actually just lots of low spots!) and just got done putting the roofing on before we got soaked by a quick shower. Looks alot nicer too! I put old 1 1/2" fencing pipe down the middle of the stacks, where the roofing overlaps, to keep water from running down into the middle of the stacks. I anchored the sides with small drywall screws and stainless washers. This material should last for years, not to mention help heat the woodstack up when the sun is beating down on it....some pics here, the rest on the next post.....


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

Here's the after pics....


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

I still want to topcover the honey locust on the far end (last pic in the post above), I have two more pieces (30' 10" x 6') to cover that stuff.  Not really necessary as it will probably not get used this winter at all, but I like to top cover and why not?  I have the stuff to do it, might as well do it.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

Stuff is a lot of fun to heft up on the stacks isn't it? I have a 20 x 15 piece I covered stacks with. That stuff kicked my butt getting it up there.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 2, 2012)

Thats a mighty fine stack... Pretty damn impressive pics. You have shown pics before, but the ones from the end, where it looks like your elevated, are the Cats Meow....

Lots of wood in a compressed space. Looks awesome. And what a Deal on that material Jealous guy right here


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Stuff is a lot of fun to heft up on the stacks isn't it? I have a 20 x 15 piece I covered stacks with. That stuff kicked my butt getting it up there.


 BB, I almost broke my effin' ankles around 20 times walking around up there on top of that stack (it's 5' high), yeah it was a PITA! .  I'm just glad it's done!  Just have to cover the other end.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Jealous guy right here


BALONEY! My stacks don't hold a candle to you other guys. I will say this, it's big. The bigger section is 31' x 12' x 5', and the abutting section is 31' x 9' x 5'. I would like to be able to do like most of you guys and let some spacing between the stacks, but I am on limited space as it is. I will say that having 3 years to season, I have not had moisture problems (even in the middle of that stack). I wouldn't want to have a stack like that and use it year by year, though. The middle wouldn't get much drying time.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

HOLY SMOKES!  I just used that cord calculator at the top of the woodshed forum.....according to it, I am sitting on 25.4 cord here at the house.  I had estimated around 23.  Dammit I got more than I thought.  I still have a pile up at the FIL's house too.  I probably got close to 4 years worth here at the house, not three like I was thinking.  NICE!


----------



## Billybonfire (Sep 2, 2012)

Slottawood !


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

Billybonfire said:


> Slottawood !


 Maybe I'll have to send some your way, after all!  I'm runnin out of room!


----------



## Billybonfire (Sep 2, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Maybe I'll have to send some your way, after all! I'm runnin out of room!


 
I think thats a very good idea Scotty.     
Black locust please, will give it a good testing


----------



## Lewiston (Sep 2, 2012)

That's allot a wood.  Very impressive!


----------



## jharkin (Sep 2, 2012)

Living up to your handle i see... nice work!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

Lewiston said:


> That's allot a wood. Very impressive!


 Thanks buddy, I know I paid for it in blood, sweat, and the occasional tear (when I say goodbye to each piece as I put it in the stove!)


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Living up to your handle i see... nice work!


   Thanks! I had to laugh yesterday during the yard sale, the wives were all looking at the bargains, and their husbands were lusting after my woodstack.... "Holy ****, look how much wood that guy has!"  My nickname (Scotty Overkill) was given to me by my best friend, whom I cut trees with as a side job.  I overkill EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like you are well ahead of the game.  That rubber will sure beat the hell out of those tarps you had...but it is a bit of a bear to move around as you found out.  Nice job...great looking stacks by the way...


----------



## The Beagler (Sep 2, 2012)

"overkill" is better than "under done" lol!   That is one heck of a wood pile!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> Looks like you are well ahead of the game. That rubber will sure beat the hell out of those tarps you had...but it is a bit of a bear to move around as you found out. Nice job...great looking stacks by the way...


 Yeah, it looks a lot better!  It's a bit of a bear, but what I did was load the folded bundle right up on the stack.  I unfolded it on top of the wood which, other than almost snapping my ankles off while walking around up there, worked out pretty good.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

Wish I had that stack. Would be about six or seven years for me. I would be 70 and drooling in my soup by then. Most I have ever managed to get stacked was 13 cord. Got nine now headed for twelve by Christmas. Old and slow ya see. 

Keep going Scotty. You never know when life will get in the way and ya miss a year of cutting. Eric Johnson educated me on that years ago. He was so right. Had to miss a year and it was no problem with the reserve stock.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yeah, it looks a lot better! It's a bit of a bear, but what I did was load the folded bundle right up on the stack. I unfolded it on top of the wood which, other than almost snapping my ankles off while walking around up there, worked out pretty good.


 
What ya do is get your roll up on the front row and then use something like a hoe handle to roll it back over the other stacks. No climbing required.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Wish I had that stack. Would be about six or seven years for me. I would be 70 and drooling in my soup by then. Most I have ever managed to get stacked was 13 cord. Got nine now headed for twelve by Christmas. Old and slow ya see.
> 
> Keep going Scotty. You never know when life will get in the way and ya miss a year of cutting. Eric Johnson educated me on that years ago. He was so right. Had to miss a year and it was no problem with the reserve stock.


 Hey, you are absolutely right!  I tell ya, we'll be going into our first year with TWO woodstoves going in the house (that living room I'm working on right now has the Napoleon NZ3000 fireplace) so it's gonna be a learning curve with that thing, not sure how much wood we will be using in it.  I only plan on using it during the days, unless it's REALLY cold out, then I'll bank it for overnighters.  As for you being 'old and slow', I hope to be half as fiesty as you when I'm your age!  Sounds like you got a nice cache of wood already, do you have some lined up for cutting to reach your 12 cords by winter?


----------



## pyronut (Sep 2, 2012)

Scotty,

It looks great.  Congrats on being four years ahead.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

pyronut said:


> Scotty,
> 
> It looks great. Congrats on being four years ahead.


 Thanks!  We still have around 12 BIG tree jobs lined up for this winter, there's a lot of wood to be had in those jobs.  I make maple syrup in the spring, so that will consume a lot of wood that I aquire in time (I usually use a lot of dead tops/ blowdowns from over on the farm for that cooking), also use a lot of the pines we cut up in the winter for the maple stove.......I love burning wood!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

This was 2009. When I was young and feisty. This is when you love that rubber roofing. The snow just kept falling. Those three stacks are all ashes in the woods now.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> This was 2009. When I was young and feisty. This is when you love that rubber roofing. The snow just kept falling. Those three stacks are all ashes in the woods now.


 I can't wait for that snow!  And yes, I'm glad I got that rubber roofing.  It'll probably be the best 40 bucks I spent this year!


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks great, Scotty!
EPDM should last 20 yrs. min.   You can use it to cover tires to keep them from dry rotting due to UV exposure also.


----------



## JustWood (Sep 2, 2012)

Ironic that you posted this today. I looked at the 5 day forcast this morning and its rain every day starting tommorrow so I tarped up . Bought a HEAVY duty 12'x26' truck tarp at a trucking company auction for $7 a few years ago and has served me well.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow, that's a helluva stack!  Between the house, the shop and the sap, you go through a pile of wood each year! Good thing your side gig is cutting trees. 
Nice how the stack just happened to be two sheets of rubber wide. Heck, that's like another patio up on top of there. You could bring some lawn chairs and have a fire up there this Fall. Be careful though, don't let that fire get away from ya.
How do you take wood from the stack? Do you have different species or different lengths in different spots, or will you pretty much just roll back the rubber and grab whatever's first?

Did I mention that's a helluva stack?!


----------



## swagler85 (Sep 2, 2012)

lookin  good man!


----------



## amateur cutter (Sep 2, 2012)

Uh Mr Overkill sir, that makes my measly 15 or 16 cord look like a pile of toothpicks. On the bright side, I've got more room to spread mine out to dry. That looks great Scotty! Enjoy that roofing material, you'll love it. A C


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> Wow, that's a helluva stack!  Between the house, the shop and the sap, you go through a pile of wood each year! Good thing your side gig is cutting trees.


 Yeah, my buddy who cuts on the side and I both use wood exclusively for heating our houses. We probably cut around 45 trees this past summer, we split the money and the wood. He doesn't have three years worth yet, but I'm betting he has every bit of two years worth. He didn't have the space before at the house they just sold (they just bought a new house up the road, with more property), the place he just bought he should be able to easily stack three years plus.



Woody Stover said:


> How do you take wood from the stack? Do you have different species or different lengths in different spots, or will you pretty much just roll back the rubber and grab whatever's first?


No, there is a method to the madness. I know where I stopped stacking this year, last year, the year before. I start at the oldest section (which is a good portion of what I top covered this morning), I'll start on the outside of that stack and work my way inward. That's the plan, anyway!  Pretty soon, if this stack keeps getting bigger, I'll have to do like BogyDave does and label the different sections so I know what-is-what!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> Ironic that you posted this today. I looked at the 5 day forcast this morning and its rain every day starting tommorrow so I tarped up . Bought a HEAVY duty 12'x26' truck tarp at a trucking company auction for $7 a few years ago and has served me well.


 they are pretty much like rubber roofing, aren't they Lee?  Seven bucks!?!?  Hell I though I got a good deal, that's awesome!


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 2, 2012)

I have been tempeted to buy camo tarps to cover with so i dont have to see blue, but i still know if i get 2 yrs outta them i will be lucky.  Still looking for stuff like that.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> I have been tempeted to buy camo tarps to cover with so i dont have to see blue, but i still know if i get 2 yrs outta them i will be lucky. Still looking for stuff like that.


 Do like Lee did, go to a trucking company and see if they have any of those heavy duty trucking tarps you could purchase.  Those babys will hold up for years too!


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 2, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I still want to topcover the honey locust on the far end (last pic in the post above), I have two more pieces (30' 10" x 6') to cover that stuff. Not really necessary as it will probably not get used this winter at all, but I like to top cover and why not? I have the stuff to do it, might as well do it.....


When are you do for rain? I think they are calling for rain on Tuesday up in this neck of the woods.
zap


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

OK. Gotta tell it. My EPDM is 45 mil pond liner. Stopped by a landscaping company bankruptcy auction and waited through whole thing for the last item just knowing I would have to pay dearly for that 50' x 15' new roll. Nobody but me bid and I got it for five bucks.

Then had to load it.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 2, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> BALONEY! My stacks don't hold a candle to you other guys. I will say this, it's big. The bigger section is 31' x 12' x 5', and the abutting section is 31' x 9' x 5'. I would like to be able to do like most of you guys and let some spacing between the stacks, but I am on limited space as it is. I will say that having 3 years to season, I have not had moisture problems (even in the middle of that stack). I wouldn't want to have a stack like that and use it year by year, though. The middle wouldn't get much drying time.


 
Scott, I am not concerned at all about stacking the rows together so long as you have more than a year to dry. We've stacked lots and lots of rows together and never had a problem.

Notice the first picture has a bit of snow on it. The last picture is one stack with the rubber roofing. The wood in the first and last picture has been burned. That wood in the second picture is still waiting.


----------



## Lewiston (Sep 2, 2012)

Great find Scotty.  I'm currently on the hunt for EPDM to do the same.


----------



## etiger2007 (Sep 2, 2012)

Good work Scotty and the stacks look great, for only $40 bucks what a steal.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

zap said:


> When are you do for rain? I think they are calling for rain on Tuesday up in this neck of the woods.
> zap


 Tomorrow Zap.  Then I think it's supposed to be decent the rest of the week....


----------



## bogydave (Sep 2, 2012)

Scotty
That the most impressive stacks & stacks of fire wood I've ever had the privileged to see.
Just Awesome!
Now it's equipped with "rain gear"
You "raised  the bar" pretty high for the rest of us.
Good job!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

bogydave said:


> Scotty
> That the most impressive stacks & stacks of fire wood I've ever had the privileged to see.
> Just Awesome!
> Now it's equipped with "rain gear"
> ...


 C'mon Dave, you guys got me beat by a mile.  Mine looks like a bulldozer ran through a china shop compared to your stack.  You guys on this site, have transformed my whole mentality.  I am forever humbled in your presences.....


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

One of the great things about the rubber roofing is complete cover. I live in the woods and with it the dang leaves don't end up packed between the rows when they fall. Leave stacks uncovered for three years and on this place the leaves are half way as high as the stack between the rows. And wet.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> One of the great things about the rubber roofing is complete cover. I live in the woods and with it *the dang leaves don't end up packed between the rows when they fall. Leave stacks uncovered for three years and on this place the leaves are half way as high as the stack between the rows. And wet.*


 Yep, the exact same problem here.  Plus that big yellow pine (just out of the picture) puts off a chitload of needles and pine cones, they all ended up in the stacks.  This rubber roofing is gonna be fine, until I build my shed down the road!


----------



## fossil (Sep 2, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> ...until I build my shed down the road!


 
Why would you do that?  I built my shed right here on my property close to my house.  If I had built it down the road, it wouldn't be nearly as convenient.    Rick


----------



## ScotO (Sep 2, 2012)

fossil said:


> Why would you do that? I built my shed right here on my property close to my house. If I had built it down the road, it wouldn't be nearly as convenient.  Rick


 lol!  you got a point, Rick!  Hey, if I could have it my way, I'd airlift that beauty of a shed that you have and put it right in my backyard!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 2, 2012)

When I started using the rubber roofing my stacks were in the place in the picture. Right under a double Beech tree. Lay in bed at night and Beech nuts bouncing off that roofing sounded like I don't know what all night long. When I built the shed it is up here right behind the garage and next to the breezeway entrance and back door. I should have done that 25 years ago. No digging my way through three feet of snow to the stacks. Put the generator shed on the end of it by the door. And the future years stacks are split and stacked right next to it so loading the shed is just carrying the splits ten feet and stacking. The electric splitter for re-splits is in the breezeway. Get most of the load in the stove and need that one or two small splits, no problem. No more slogging out to the splitting stump and coming back in to try to stick them in a roaring stove.

BTW: The shed roof is that EPDM over plywood.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Scotty, I have been using the rubber roofing for a few years and I think it is great, but a few things to know about. I was lucky I knew a flat roofer and got all I wanted for free, I could still probably get more as it is just a waste item when they redo a rubber roof. I did find it is very easy to cut with scissors or a utility knife. I cut many of mine to a pallet width plus a little extra, this made them alot more manageable. I can see in your case where you want more with the triple stack. Keep in mind those flat spots are going to hold water and turn to ice and be heavy in the winter. Also the wind can lift that stuff. Amazing as heavy as it is the wind has no problem lifting it. I see you screwed yours down but of course that is going to change when you need some wood. I have been amazed even with some big uglies on top of my stacks I still find days the wind can lift it. It will be interesting to see if it stays put. It will last forever and you can put it on your wood shed when you build it. I am planning on using mine for that as well.

By the way, we have just about the same amount.  I am calculating about 23 cords, but probably more because I go 5 ft high as well instead of 4.  I do have more room though, but I like that compact look.


----------



## salmonhunter (Sep 3, 2012)

holly chit! slottawood. Quit impressive not only is there tons of wood its all stacked so neat! I got only 5 cord in my back yard and its not nearly as neat and tidy as that.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 3, 2012)

salmonhunter said:


> holly chit! slottawood. Quit impressive not only is there tons of wood its all stacked so neat! I got only 5 cord in my back yard and its not nearly as neat and tidy as that.


 It wasn't always this way, Salmonhunter!  Once I joined this site, I REALLY had to raise the bar for myself.  Even though I have been heating with wood for many years, the guys and gals here on Hearth.com can show you a thing or two.  This is a great place to be for any woodburner.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 3, 2012)

golfandwoodnut said:


> we have just about the same amount. I am calculating about 23 cords, but probably more because I go 5 ft high as well instead of 4. I do have more room though, but I like that compact look.


  GAWN, here's a neat cord calculator (stole this from the 'sticky' at the top of the woodshed forum).  Just take the measurements of your various stacks and put them into the calculator.

http://www.hayknee.com/calc.html


----------



## onetracker (Sep 3, 2012)

great score on the rubber roofing scotty.

that's gotta be about the best material around for this purpose. i'm about ready to test drive some billboard tarps. they're cheaper than regular tarps, 3-4 layers with an industrial uv protection layer. makes sense for what they were designed for: extreme heat/cold differences, baking sun and high wind. but i'm guessing puncture resistance makes rubber roofing superior. i'll post pics when i get it set up.

what i REALLY need is a woodshed.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 3, 2012)

onetracker said:


> that's gotta be about the best material around for this purpose. i'm about ready to test drive some billboard tarps. they're cheaper than regular tarps, 3-4 layers with an industrial uv protection layer. makes sense for what they were designed for: extreme heat/cold differences, baking sun and high wind.


 That's a great idea, OT.  I'm sure those would be great for covering a stack.  I just got tired of looking at the 'blue' tarp I had covering my wood.  I HATED looking at that thing, now the backyard looks nice again!





onetracker said:


> but i'm guessing puncture resistance makes rubber roofing superior.


 The puncture resistance seems really high, but if you grab it just right it seems to tear easily.......if there is already a tear started, that is. 





onetracker said:


> i'll post pics when i get it set up.


 You had better!  Pics or it didn't happen! 



onetracker said:


> what i REALLY need is a woodshed.


YOU AND ME BOTH!  I'd need a damm polebarn to fit all this wood in!   I am definately building a shed to keep just one year's worth in, I'll load it up in the spring and let it bake out all summer (it will have set for a minimum two to three years outside of the shed before going into it).


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow scotty just noticed you joined in Sept, you already have 3k posts! You will be the #1 poster in a few years prolly if you keep that rate up! What is your day job?  How can you post that much with the wood gathering side jobs and kids??


----------



## BrianK (Sep 3, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> HOLY SMOKES! I just used that cord calculator at the top of the woodshed forum.....according to it, I am sitting on 25.4 cord here at the house. I had estimated around 23. Dammit I got more than I thought. I still have a pile up at the FIL's house too. I probably got close to 4 years worth here at the house, not three like I was thinking. NICE!


 
Hey, I'll trade you 3 cords of unseasoned oak for every cord of seasoned wood you're willing to part with  Of course, you'll have to help me drop it and CSS. What a deal, huh? 

Seriously, I wish I was that far ahead of the curve.


----------



## Lewiston (Sep 3, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> lol! you got a point, Rick! Hey, if I could have it my way, I'd airlift that beauty of a shed that you have and put it right in my backyard!!


Get the aircrane, we'll distract him with BBQ.


----------



## Danno77 (Sep 3, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> Wow scotty just noticed you joined in Sept, you already have 3k posts! You will be the #1 poster in a few years prolly if you keep that rate up! What is your day job? How can you post that much with the wood gathering side jobs and kids??


well his name IS Scotty OVERKILL. what do you expect?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 3, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> Wow scotty just noticed you joined in Sept, you already have 3k posts! You will be the #1 poster in a few years prolly if you keep that rate up! What is your day job? How can you post that much with the wood gathering side jobs and kids??


 
Hey Clemson, that was in September 2011, not 2012. Scott is a bit windy though.  We set him straight once he got on the forum.


----------



## clemsonfor (Sep 3, 2012)

I know but thats still only a year.


----------



## jharkin (Sep 4, 2012)

I still cant get over... 25 cord..... I'd be set for a decade. I don't think Ive even got 4 on hand but do plan to split up another cord or so this fall from the Irene trees.

I mentioned to my wife getting the stack to around 5 cord would make me happy and she says "you have to much wood already". Then I make the dumb move of saying "hey there are guys on hearth with 15, 20, 25 cord" and I got the stare of death


----------



## jharkin (Sep 4, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> Wow scotty just noticed you joined in Sept, you already have 3k posts! You will be the #1 poster in a few years prolly if you keep that rate up!


 

I dunno, begreen has a massive head start.............


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 5, 2012)

I think I need to save those pics to show folks when they ask me sarcastically if I have enough wood . . . I can dig these pics out and show them the true meaning of having "enough" wood. Hehheh.


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 5, 2012)

"No, there is a method to the madness"
Always. But, the method is sometimes madness.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 5, 2012)

clemsonfor said:


> How can you post that much with the wood gathering side jobs and kids??


two words......Android phone.......


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 5, 2012)

Cut some wood, then post.
Put up some T&G on a ceiling, then post.
Cook up some maple surple, then post.
Miniature computer.
ETA: Build a REALLY nice firepit, then post.
Cook some REALLY good looking food in said firepit, then post.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 5, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Cut some wood, then post.
> Put up some T&G on a ceiling, then post.
> Cook up some maple surple, then post.
> Miniature computer.
> ...



 gotta love that technology (hold on a second, I just ran out of toilet paper!!)


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 5, 2012)

Uh, TMI.
No pics please.
Thank you.


----------



## milleo (Sep 5, 2012)

firefighterjake said:


> I think I need to save those pics to show folks when they ask me sarcastically if I have enough wood . . . I can dig these pics out and show them the true meaning of having "enough" wood. Hehheh.


agree....I have people commenting how much wood I have and I only have about 5 cord, I want to be three years ahead and maybe I will be happy then...I have some more to get soon then maybe I will have 6 cord, enough for 2 years maybe....


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> two words......Android phone.......



Yep... Go Mobile and you'll never look back. Can post while at the store, in the garage, when the wife is driving, while eating, on the camode...  "Droid"


----------



## Fire Breathing Dragon (Sep 5, 2012)

Oh my thats "alotawood!"  Very impressive!  Good work there Scotty!


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm a little late on this one Scotty, but I got a say, you are an animal!  25 cords.....that's a lot of wood.  And oh, the rubber roofing top cover is nice.  I need to get some of that.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 5, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> gotta love that technology (hold on a second, I just ran out of toilet paper!!)


 
Wow....25 cords? Damn,I thought my 16 cords in 2 places was a lot.I still get the occasional questions like "Uhmm what are you gonna do with all that?" & "Why so much?,do you sell it or something?" (From nephew's girlfriend 2 weeks ago....Nephew also said "Oh yeah I remember you said something almost 2 yrs ago about 'chopping all that wood',what do you use,an axe?"

(I could NOT keep a straight face after hearing that comment)  "Chit no I have 4 chainsaws,you surely didnt think I cut the trees down or to length with an axe,did you? "  

corn cobs my brother....2 red,1 white. You look pretty tough.


----------



## osagebow (Sep 5, 2012)

Craaaaaaazy stacks. prolly 8 years worth for me!


----------



## sebois (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a beautiful thing.

How many cords of wood do you go through per year? Looks like you have at least ten under their new roof.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 6, 2012)

sebois said:


> That's a beautiful thing.
> 
> How many cords of wood do you go through per year? Looks like you have at least ten under their new roof.


I usually (say on a average winter) go through 6 to 7 cord, last year being an exception to the rule.  I may have went through 5 last year with that unusually mild winter.  This year may be different,  as I will have the second stove running too (Napoleon NZ3000).  And then there's maple syrup season....I probably go through 7 cord just cooking that stuff, but that does NOT come from my seasoned stacks!!


----------



## sebois (Sep 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I usually (say on a average winter) go through 6 to 7 cord, last year being an exception to the rule. I may have went through 5 last year with that unusually mild winter. This year may be different, as I will have the second stove running too (Napoleon NZ3000). And then there's maple syrup season....I probably go through 7 cord just cooking that stuff, but that does NOT come from my seasoned stacks!!


 
We grew up putting 8 cords away every winter - we had three Fishers and a huge restored Clarion cookstove. I remember the house being very, very warm.


----------



## Senatormofo (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice job Scotty! By next year, you'll probably be six years ahead! You have to be proud of that stack!


----------



## ScotO (Sep 6, 2012)

Senatormofo said:


> Nice job Scotty! By next year, you'll probably be six years ahead! You have to be proud of that stack!



Thanks, Mofo ....the sad thing is, it's kinda grown on me.  I have a lot of blood, sweat and tears in that stack.  I'm not sure I wanna burn it,  now!


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks, Mofo ....the sad thing is, it's kinda grown on me. I have a lot of blood, sweat and tears in that stack. I'm not sure I wanna burn it, now!


Now that's funny! Reminds me of when my neighbor, a young kid, wanted to have a fire in his fire place (he had just purchased the house) and ask if I would sell him some fire wood? He looked at all my stacks and figured I had enough for about 50 years. I said NO, I don't sell any, I can hardly even get myself to burn it. I told him I would give him some but no way was I going to sell any.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Sep 6, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Thanks, Mofo ....the sad thing is, it's kinda grown on me. I have a lot of blood, sweat and tears in that stack. I'm not sure I wanna burn it, now!


 
It is funny to others that we take notice of wood stacks and the different types of wood in the piles.  How you will keep pretty wood that stacks up well and burn uglies and cut off pieces quickly.  I hate getting down to where I have to burn some of my nice stuff...yes I know I am an odd one...


----------



## ScotO (Sep 6, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> It is funny to others that we take notice of wood stacks and the different types of wood in the piles. How you will keep pretty wood that stacks up well and burn uglies and cut off pieces quickly. I hate getting down to where I have to burn some of my nice stuff...*yes I know I am an odd one*...


Naaah....I'M THE SAME WAY!


----------



## rdust (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome stack of wood!

I've been keeping an eye out for rubber roofing, I hope to locate some sooner or later.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 6, 2012)

rdust said:


> Awesome stack of wood!
> 
> I've been keeping an eye out for rubber roofing, I hope to locate some sooner or later.


 check your local roofers, they may have some scraps.  You can always glue pieces together.  Also, like Lee did, check local trucking companies for those big tarps they use on those dump trucks.  They'd make a decent cover too!  I know a guy who gets used billboard material, that chit is strong as well.


----------



## sebois (Sep 7, 2012)

Shadow&Flame said:


> It is funny to others that we take notice of wood stacks and the different types of wood in the piles. How you will keep pretty wood that stacks up well and burn uglies and cut off pieces quickly. I hate getting down to where I have to burn some of my nice stuff...yes I know I am an odd one...


 
Same here! My dad used to call the uglies "dogs"; they got left on the tops of the piles ('cause putting them inside the pile makes it less stable) and were always burned first.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 7, 2012)

sebois said:


> Same here! My dad used to call the uglies "dogs"; they got left on the tops of the piles ('cause putting them inside the pile makes it less stable) and were always burned first.


 
And we put some on the top just to hold down the covering.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 7, 2012)

Well, we just had a HELL of a storm roll through here, dumped at least 1 or 2 inches of rain locally, wind whipping around like crazy (all four sides of the house were soaked, thank God I closed the windows before I went out this evening!)......and my rubber roof covers on the woodpile didn't move a bit! Wood is as dry as a bone underneath, too! I'm glad I got this years' wood covered up when I did!


----------



## chvymn99 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yea, been looking on Craigslist myself for that too.  But until then I'm using some bags from work that we got this summer that had material in them.  I cutt the bottom out and cut it in half to lay out.  Much cheaper than a tarp, but just as effective.


----------

